# Gunsmith recommendations



## bluebilldays (Feb 2, 2008)

Any recommendations for any good gunsmiths in the Columbus area? I have a couple shotguns that need some work and dont know of any quality gunsmiths down here.


----------



## M R DUCKS (Feb 20, 2010)

only thing I suggest, ask at Vances 
there is a small shop on 665 just east of Hoover rd, S side of Grove City,
….Gun Works , 2354 London-grove port rd.

googled had numerous mentioned, but I don’t know anything about them.

gun store near Indianola/cooke
Bethel/kenny
Black wings 

good luck


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Pete at Gunworks in Grove City.








Gunworks 2354 London Groveport Rd Grove City, OH Sporting Goods - MapQuest


Get directions, reviews and information for Gunworks in Grove City, OH.




www.mapquest.com





Has done work for myself as well as a few guys I know and we've all been satisfied.
One guy had two old weathered shotguns completely refinished and shotguns looked great.
I've had a few old obsolete parts made/installed by Pete and his work has always been great.


----------



## bluebilldays (Feb 2, 2008)

Thank you. I will give Gunworks a call!


----------



## Smitty82 (Mar 13, 2011)

Might be a bit of a drive for you, but i've used Spence Gunsmithing here in Dayton. He does quality work.



Spence Gunsmithing


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

Theres a guy out in Pleasantville.. David Mathias 740-400-4117
Older Gentlemen and I do not know if he's still doing gunsmithing.. But, he was great with older firearms.


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

If you want to drive to Canton I highly recommend Bob Barthel


----------



## Popspastime (Apr 1, 2014)

I'm with james on this one, Bob is probably one of the best around. Duane Barthel (rest his soul) was a top smith himself and taught him... the right way.


----------



## RossN (Mar 12, 2021)

jamesbalog said:


> If you want to drive to Canton I highly recommend Bob Barthel
> View attachment 474398


I'll give a third recommendation for Barthel's. Multi-generational gunsmithing family.

He's the go-to guy in this area, especially for long arms. The only complaints are the time. He's a one-man shop and busy as a one-armed paper hanger.

It took nearly 18 months, but he found parts for my very first rifle. A Nylon 66 that broke it's sear and went full auto. Kind of cool, but way dangerous. All hardened sheet metal, so hard to make from scratch. He also helped me suss out an inherited shotgun.

A good friend just dropped off a couple Remington 700s for some trigger work.


----------



## ckfowler (Jul 14, 2008)

I have used Gunworks several times and been happy with results.


----------

